

Trends shaping the emerging "superfluid" economy - DiabloD3
http://globalpublicsquare.blogs.cnn.com/2011/04/29/4-trends-shaping-the-emerging-superfluid-economy/

======
trotsky
What use does knowing bitcoin was mentioned on CNN do HN except for the
repetitive promotion angle? The story doesn't come close to covering any new
ground, and if you're truly interested in every press hit about bitcoin it
seems like visiting www.bitcoin.org/smf/ would be your best bet.

~~~
DiabloD3
Theres this huge anti-... everything crowd in HN that thinks nothing will ever
take off. Its nice to prove them wrong periodically.

